# James Toney: "I'm going to sit down Couture in the first minute"



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Current IBA heavyweight champion James ‘Lights Out’ Toney confirmed rumors that a bout with UFC Hall of Famer Randy Couture (18-10) is in the works and near finalized. The bout is expected to take place at UFC 118 in late August at the TD Garden in Boston although this has yet to be officially announced.

“I gave the ok on my part, I don’t know about him but right now all I know is [Randy Couture] is most likely my first victim. All he’s got to do is sign the contract and we’ll get it on” stated Toney.

The former IBF boxing champion claimed that his preparation leading up to his MMA debut will be sufficient enough to thwart any offense Couture may attempt to mount. 

“All fights start standing and that’s my comfort zone, that’s my domain and he’ll have to enter it. If he thinks he can just walk up on me and take it to the ground he’s got another thing coming, I’ll toss a bitch to the side if I have to. It doesn't matter if it’s MMA, kickboxing, hopscotch I got the highest fight IQ in the game period. Six weeks will be more than enough to learn the clinch game and all that, you feel me. I’ll be ready don’t worry about that, thing is it won’t even get that far I’m [going to] sit him down in the first minute. Even if it does go to the ground I was told my grappling is at gold belt level, so he’s in trouble pretty much everywhere. You see these MMA guys getting knocked out by sissy punches, well time to step up and fight a real puncher.”

“I wanted to fight Couture from the start, he be calling me out and stuff so let’s get it on. I’ll fight anyone of these big guys in the UFC you know what I’m saying. I don’t want to waste my time on anything but the best so then afterwards they can’t make no excuses.”

lol at the gold belt comment, WAR TONEY


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

he be calling me out....lol..what a chooch.:thumb02:


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

My god I cant wait for COuture to embarass this wanna be thug.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think he is stating the best case scenario, cause we all know what is going to happen. Couture walks up, survives the first punch and put him up against the cage. Then picks him up and dumps him to the ground, then James Toney cries like a little girl as he gets spanked worse than what Couture did to Tito.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

James Toney is one of my favorite fighters so I will be rooting for him in this fight. He will probably lose though, Toney has no wrestling skill and Couture will do what he's done his whole career and put him on his back.

Hopefully Randy stands and trades with Toney. I don't see Randy taking too many punches to the face from Toney, of course, I don't see Toney being able to get off that many punches in this fight.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I cannot wait to see him dumped on his head and pummeled. Dudes irritating and clueless.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

*Gold Belt Level.*


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

toney is gonna knock randy down with one punch than reign down blows for the first death in the UFC


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

James Toney said:


> Six weeks will be more than enough to learn the clinch game and all that, you feel me.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Gold belt level is nothing in comparison to Couture's Platinum belt level.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

> *Six weeks will be more than enough to learn the clinch game and all that*


This fat f.. will gas before he even reach the center of the octagon.
He obviously doesnt take this serious at all.

I dont want to see this guy tap within a minute and collect a paycheck, beat him up for 10-12 minutes then end his MMA career with some brutal elbows.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the article. I didn't think it was possible, but being able to read and understand his words makes him appear even more stupid than listening and trying to decipher what the poor fool is saying.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

James Toney said:


> Even if it does go to the ground I was told my grappling is at gold belt level.





James Toney said:


> Even if it does go to the ground I was told my grappling is at gold belt level.





James Toney said:


> Even if it does go to the ground I was told my grappling is at gold belt level.





James Toney said:


> Even if it does go to the ground I was told my grappling is at gold belt level.





James Toney said:


> Even if it does go to the ground I was told my grappling is at gold belt level.





James Toney said:


> Even if it does go to the ground I was told my grappling is at gold belt level.


BEST QUOTE EVER!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Chileandude said:


> BEST QUOTE EVER!


You're right! I must have it for my sig. Someone, anyone, please shop a pic of toney mounting Randy.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

He reminds me of Charlie Z.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Dan0 said:


> Gold belt level is nothing in comparison to Couture's Platinum belt level.


you can ask every BJJ and wrestling coach out there and they will tell you toney has the potential to reach kryptonite level


----------



## Foose (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL . . . I felt myself getting dumber as I read that article!

The gold belt comment was genius, but my absolute favorite was . . . "I’ll toss a bitch to the side if I have to".

Wow . . . just . . . wow!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Foose said:


> LOL . . . I felt myself getting dumber as I read that article!
> 
> The gold belt comment was genius, but my absolute favorite was . . . "I’ll toss a bitch to the side if I have to".
> 
> Wow . . . just . . . wow!


You're right too! there's too much here for just a sig. I'm changing my forum name to james toney and I will pay someone to shop Randy and toney's faces onto the Randleman/fedor slam.


----------



## perfection1st (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been traning for about 36 hours now and they told me I was a double platinum level... and if I hit the brick box and get the mushroom I will grow bigger.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

Just a few quick points I want to make

"I’ll toss a bitch to the side if I have to."
Your gonna have

"Six weeks will be more than enough to learn the clinch game and all that, you feel me."
Haha, I was cracking up after that one

I won't even comment on the gold belt thing , I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and assume he was making some thug joke.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

See the man sitting against the fence trying not to cry? You understand he would destroy toney standing up? he too is a gold belt level grappler.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

The first of many :thumb02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Toney! Toney! Toney!

I'm behind him 100%.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

James Toney is such a nice distraction from the realities of life. I was getting worried that we hadn't heard from him in a while, but not to worry, he is still right on course.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HAHA!

I think it's gonna be more like: "Randy will take him down in the first minute and GnP him or sub him"


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

This is the best thing I've ever heard. I thought my goal in BJJ was to get a black belt. Boy was I wrong! 

New goal: Train under Master Toney to reach GOLD BELT LEVEL!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I hope Randy doesn´t finish the guy to soon.
Looking forward to see the man gassing out from laying on his back and trying to get up, that would be funny!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I really hope he is just saying these things to promote the fight. Because if he actually believes what he's saying and the fight goes the way it should, they might have to put Toney on suicide watch afterwards.


----------



## perfection1st (Oct 30, 2009)

OK, what's up with the thug thing? Ignorance has nothing to do with being a "thug". Back in the day I was a bad kid and I'm sure more than a one person called me a thug, but I promise that I'm no dummy. James Toney is the so far away from being a thug its funny. Now he is a loud mouth dumb ass that doesn't know how to speak and probably can't talk himself out of a papperbag and I hope randy beats the crap out of him for 3 rounds, but we can't go around saying that everyone who talks sh** and can't speak are "thugs" they are just ignorant. JMO and I know you are intitled to yours.:thumb02:


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Toney better watch out for divorce randy D:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

AmdM said:


> I hope Randy doesn´t finish the guy to soon.
> Looking forward to see the man gassing out from laying on his back and trying to get up, that would be funny!


How great would it be if Randy pounded on him for 14 minutes, let him stand up all gassed out, and then knocked him out.


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

Toney is funny as hell and cuts some bad ass promos but hes just in it for the money. He isnt taking this seriously as you can see with these comments and hes gonna get beat by Couture easy.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> How great would it be if Randy pounded on him for 14 minutes, let him stand up all gassed out, and then knocked him out.


I've said that in every thread his name comes up in!:thumb02:
It's hilarious how every time he speaks we start the same ol' threads. Give the man credit he can sell a fight!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Am I wrong for wanting Toney to KO Randy? He still has all that power, and last time I checked, a chin of granite. Randy has a somewhat soft jaw, so if this stays on the feet for even a few minutes, goodnight Randy.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I really don't even want to comment on Tony's piehole. But I have to. To not respect Randy Couture is unheard of.
If he thinks he'll pull a Ray Mercer/Tim Sylvia, he is so gravely mistaken. Why Dana signed him really aggravates me to no end. The only way Randy would lose- if he stands there and lets Tony hit him. That's Tony's *only* chance. Randy is a 5 time champion and one of the greatest MMA fighters of all time and it bothers me that these washed-up boxers talk smack and have no clue about the aspects of the sport. Randy would crush Tony's will in the 1st round with some of the best greco clinch boxing in MMA history, then slamming him to the mat and completely owning him like a 5 dollar whore pounding him to a pulp. Tony won't even last in the UFC as long as Kimbo did...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

joe davola said:


> toney is gonna knock randy down with one punch than reign down blows for the first death in the UFC


...You are in La-La land. Couture is faster and will avoid Tony's slow hands. He's one of the best wrestlers ever in MMA. His clinch game is top notch. His Cardio is fantastic. The *intelligence* level isn't even comparable. This is MMA, not a boxing match. Tony will get finished in 1 round...


----------



## CornBall (May 26, 2009)

Does he mean...

"I'm going to get sit down by Couture in the first minute"

Because that makes more sense.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Agreed BRING ON TEH PHOTO SHOPS!!!!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Any more insults, name-calling or racism in this thread and there will be consequences.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> I really hope he is just saying these things to promote the fight. Because if he actually believes what he's saying and the fight goes the way it should, they might have to put Toney on suicide watch afterwards.


You havn't seen or heard much of Toney have you sir.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...I really don't even want to comment on Tony's piehole. But I have to. To not respect Randy Couture is unheard of.
> If he thinks he'll pull a Ray Mercer/Tim Sylvia, he is so gravely mistaken. Why Dana signed him really aggravates me to no end. The only way Randy would lose- if he stands there and lets Tony hit him. That's Tony's *only* chance. Randy is a 5 time champion and one of the greatest MMA fighters of all time and it bothers me that these washed-up boxers talk smack and have no clue about the aspects of the sport. Randy would crush Tony's will in the 1st round with some of the best greco clinch boxing in MMA history, then slamming him to the mat and completely owning him like a 5 dollar whore pounding him to a pulp. Tony won't even last in the UFC as long as Kimbo did...


Putting Toneys name in the same sentance as Kimbo is a joke. Come on man Toney is an ATG. Toney is so many times better and tougher it's hard to put it into words.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I think people forget what happened in the Ray Mercer vs Tim Sylvia fight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUx9OE7DZAo

I won't be surprised if history repeats itself.

Toney may be a little old to be learning new tricks. And, I'm sure Couture's got a lot in his arsenal Toney has never seen, before.

Should be an interesting, if boring fight.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Are people really that entertained by this guy?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

He's like a famous Charlie Z.......

Toney is going to get put on his back like a high school cheerleader and quit.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Your master can only give you one level below whatever he is... so you may only be able to get Silver or Tungsten... not sure how the Toney Jiu-Jitsu systems belt rankings go but I'm pretty sure it's something like:

Cotton
Cubic Zirconia
Emerald
Ruby
Opal
Titanium/Silver
GOLD BELT LEVEL
Grand Master (Flash)



I can't wait for Toney after this fight TBH. I hope Randy beats on him for 3 rounds to a 30-3 "Most Unanimous Decision in UFC History" victory. Toney will make some sort of excuse about he came to fight and Randy came to dry hump and then the entire MMA world will hate him and every fighter he fights there after will just grind him to a decision in the most brutal fashion possible. Oh how glorious that would be. 

Also, thread is now back on track. If it gets OFF track again I'm closing it and some red cards will be handed out.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Your master can only give you one level below whatever he is... so you may only be able to get Silver or Tungsten... not sure how the Toney Jiu-Jitsu systems belt rankings go but I'm pretty sure it's something like:
> 
> Cotton
> Cubic Zirconia
> ...


I don't think it will get to a second round....Randy will get to the mount and start dropping elbows and Toney will cry and run out of the ring. Then be online a week later talking shit about how Randy was afraid to stand with him.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't think it will get to a second round....Randy will get to the mount and start dropping elbows and Toney will cry and run out of the ring. Then be online a week later talking shit about how Randy was afraid to stand with him.


If anyone runs and cry's out of the ring it will be Randy. You obvioulsy have never seen Toney fight. He is tough as s***.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't think it will get to a second round....Randy will get to the mount and start dropping elbows and Toney will cry and run out of the ring. Then be online a week later talking shit about how Randy was afraid to stand with him.


Yeah it will be something after the fight about how Randy wouldn't stand with him. Then they need to give him someone like Bones or Vera. Bones would just wreck his shit due to his style and how much he likes to throw big kicks, knees and elbows. Not to mention he has fantastic wrestling. Toney wouldn't know what to do with himself during that fight lol.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll admit it. I am wanting to see this fight. Hopefully Toney wears his gold belt during his walk to the cage.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

hommage1985 said:


> If anyone runs and cry's out of the ring it will be Randy. You obvioulsy have never seen Toney fight. He is tough as s***.


Has Toney ever been flat on his back getting elbows dropped on his face? It's easy to be tough getting hit with boxing gloves and getting all those breaks not to mentions if you go to the ground you can't get swarmed.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Has Toney ever been flat on his back getting elbows dropped on his face? It's easy to be tough getting hit with boxing gloves and getting all those breaks not to mentions if you go to the ground you can't get swarmed.


Boxing is much more dangerous than MMA. 12 rounds of getting hit in the face is much tougher than getting hit by a few elbows.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

hommage1985 said:


> Boxing is much more dangerous than MMA. 12 rounds of getting hit in the face is much tougher than getting hit by a few elbows.


hehehe........okay, have you ever been hit with either?

Boxing is more dangerous because of the pure amount of punches causing so much damage to the brain. Look at a boxing look and picture that on your hand, not soft, but now feel your elbow, and tell me that getting punched with a boxing glove while you can cover your face with one of the same glove, hurt more than getting oh I don't know, 6 or 7 elbows on your unprotected face.

Toney can't get hurt then drape himself over top of Randy and hang on until the ref pulls them apart. Randy will get the mount and drop more punches and elbows then Toney can count, which probably not that hard to do.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> hehehe........okay, have you ever been hit with either?
> 
> Boxing is more dangerous because of the pure amount of punches causing so much damage to the brain. Look at a boxing look and picture that on your hand, not soft, but now feel your elbow, and tell me that getting punched with a boxing glove while you can cover your face with one of the same glove, hurt more than getting oh I don't know, 6 or 7 elbows on your unprotected face.
> 
> Toney can't get hurt then drape himself over top of Randy and hang on until the ref pulls them apart. Randy will get the mount and drop more punches and elbows then Toney can count, which probably not that hard to do.


this discussion is off topic but i wanted to add my 2 cents

boxing is more dangerous but not because of the reasons stated. 

boxing is worse for the fighter because of the way boxing is setup, a fighter can be knocked out and if he recovers can continue to fight and get knocked out again ect.. This practice is extremely dangerous to a fighter


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

joe davola said:


> Current IBA heavyweight champion James ‘Lights Out’ Toney confirmed rumors that a bout with UFC Hall of Famer Randy Couture (18-10) is in the works and near finalized. The bout is expected to take place at UFC 118 in late August at the TD Garden in Boston although this has yet to be officially announced.
> 
> “I gave the ok on my part, I don’t know about him but right now all I know is [Randy Couture] is most likely my first victim. All he’s got to do is sign the contract and we’ll get it on” stated Toney.
> 
> ...


He's going to sit Randy down in a minute! 
Randy will be sitting down alright, back on his stool after he's chocked the life out of you, Mr Toney.

Shut his mouth RANDY


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

hahaha c'mon somebody that knows how ! please!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

James Toney said:


> "I’ll toss a bitch to the side if I have to."


:laugh:

MMA Quote of 2010 :thumbsup:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

gotta admit toney is a funny guy, he can be funny even if he sounds dumb and i have trouble disliking him. that being said he will get subbed in all likelihood and that will also make me laugh. at least hes hyping the fight, because the outcome is somewhat clear to me already. Oh and im sigin that quote, it is too awesome not to be remembered.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

James Toney is going to get tooled. Honestly, he has zero respect for the years fighters put into learning various aspects of the game.


----------



## WOGSY (Apr 22, 2007)

footodors said:


> I'll admit it. I am wanting to see this fight. Hopefully Toney wears his gold belt during his walk to the cage.



I laughed at this


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

HexRei said:


>


Repped. You beat me to it. And had a better cartoon than I would have. What a dumass. 

But it will be entertaining to watch him get whupped.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't wait for Toney to announce that his grappling has reached the platinum belt level.:sarcastic12:


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

perfection1st said:


> I've been traning for about 36 hours now and they told me I was a double platinum level... and if I hit the brick box and get the mushroom I will grow bigger.



That's pretty damned funny. Made me laugh outloud.:thumbsup:


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Wonder if Toney's got the brains to tap, before his arm gets broken...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

M_D said:


> this discussion is off topic but i wanted to add my 2 cents
> 
> boxing is more dangerous but not because of the reasons stated.
> 
> boxing is worse for the fighter because of the way boxing is setup, a fighter can be knocked out and if he recovers can continue to fight and get knocked out again ect.. This practice is extremely dangerous to a fighter


That is basically what I meant, that a fighter can be hit repeatedly rattling the brain and causing severe damage.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

God I hope Couture actually spanks him like he did Tito before he slaps in the choke and puts Toney to sleep. This fight will start with Toney swinging, Couture shooting on the first punch thrown and getting the TD. From there he will ground and pount till Toney rolls over and gives up the neck. Very basic wrestler/striker fight with a fairly routine finish.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Guys...we're talking and talking.
But seriously. This fight... it's not even sure it will happen.
And although Toney tries to be funny, i just hope this actually is his real IQ and he just can't say anything smarter.
I hope he isn't trashtalking MMA with way too much sarcasm and irony. In that case, i want him to fight Randy or whoever and hope " he gets raped" on the floor for 5 mins.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> God I hope Couture actually spanks him like he did Tito before he slaps in the choke and puts Toney to sleep. This fight will start with Toney swinging, Couture shooting on the first punch thrown and getting the TD. From there he will ground and pount till Toney rolls over and gives up the neck. Very basic wrestler/striker fight with a fairly routine finish.


Randy doesn't really shoot that often, I suspect he might go for a clinch then hiptoss for the takedown. But otherwise I see it going just like you.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Randy doesn't really shoot that often, I suspect he might go for a clinch then hiptoss for the takedown. But otherwise I see it going just like you.


 
Agreed....:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

wow I have defended Toney place in the UFc before for the reason I believe that a good boxer could do well in the heavier weights where take downs are not as dominant as the lower weights like welter weight, but after reading this I have dropped from thinking Toney stands a chance to giving him 0% of winning, even tho I hate Randy and hope Toney KTFO him.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

KillerShark1985 said:


> wow I have defended Toney place in the UFc before for the reason I believe that a good boxer could do well in the heavier weights where take downs are not as dominant as the lower weights like welter weight, but after reading this I have dropped from thinking Toney stands a chance to giving him 0% of winning, *even tho I hate Randy and hope Toney KTFO him*.


Jeez... Why do you hate Randy...? 

It was guys like him, who made MMA what it is today. He's a pioneer, who has always conducted himself in a professional manner. What's there to hate...?

Please explain.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

MMA is not even in the same league when it comes to the gift of the gab.. even a rambling, unintelligible veteran boxer who's taken one too many to the prefrontal lobe can come up with some of the best prefight trash and one-liners.

"I’ll toss a bitch to the side if I have to"
"I was told my grappling is at gold belt level"

Toney is going to lose badly, but cmon this shit is hilarious.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

I think the funniest part to me was 



> I got the highest fight IQ in the game period.


----------



## perfection1st (Oct 30, 2009)

If randy doesn't go in for the take down I think he will atleast Toss A Bitch to da:thumb02: side... if he has to.
the IQ thing is funny as SH**!!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

perfection1st said:


> If randy doesn't go in for the take down I think he will atleast Toss A Bitch to da:thumb02: side... if he has to.
> the IQ thing is funny as SH**!!


Damn right! he's my new mma hero! I've already signed up for my first bitch tossin class!


----------

